# Repairing a cracked plastic gas tank?



## beastmaster (Sep 29, 2010)

A friend of mine gave me a ms200 sthil. That is the good news. The bad news is it looks like it was run over by a truck. I'm not complaining though. 
He said it rode down with a big limb about 60ft to the ground. Any way I've been checking e-bay for the parts I need to replace. 
The gas tank has a two inch or so crack in it that runs from the inside (facing the cylinder)and around the side and leaks pretty good. Other then that its alright. Is there a reliable method to repair a cracked plastic tank? I was thinking of maybe beveling the crack out and using JB weld? There has'nt been a lot of sthil 200t part on e-bay and no gas tanks and i can just imagine what a new one would cost.$$$$, so my options are slim. The top handle is broke also but I put a few wire ties around it and that seems to be working so far. any tips or suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks, Beastmaster.


----------



## briantutt (Sep 29, 2010)

beastmaster said:


> A friend of mine gave me a ms200 sthil. That is the good news. The bad news is it looks like it was run over by a truck. I'm not complaining though.
> He said it rode down with a big limb about 60ft to the ground. Any way I've been checking e-bay for the parts I need to replace.
> The gas tank has a two inch or so crack in it that runs from the inside (facing the cylinder)and around the side and leaks pretty good. Other then that its alright. Is there a reliable method to repair a cracked plastic tank? I was thinking of maybe beveling the crack out and using JB weld? There has'nt been a lot of sthil 200t part on e-bay and no gas tanks and i can just imagine what a new one would cost.$$$$, so my options are slim. The top handle is broke also but I put a few wire ties around it and that seems to be working so far. any tips or suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks, Beastmaster.



I used the wide flat head on my soldering gun and melted the crack in my tank back together after it got crushed by a Bobcat (Husqvarna 362XP).


----------



## 1steve (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey BM can you post a picture of the tank?


----------



## MCW (Sep 30, 2010)

I have a couple of mates with plastic welders and one of them fixed a split tank on my Dolmar 7900 with a nylon filler rod from memory. I'd take it to a plastic welder mate and get it done properly if at all possible. Won't cost much and will be as strong as new or even stronger.
Good luck with the 200T, great little saws when running right


----------



## Rookie1 (Sep 30, 2010)

I just fixed one for tree cutter I know. I used PC7,which is like JB Weld. Vee out crack and make sure its clean and no gas or oil on it. I even used a piece of screen on the outside to help strengthen repair.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Sep 30, 2010)

I used a plastic epoxy by Dyna-Grip I think it was to patch up a very bad 365 tank. Worked spot on. Make sure you clean the split well with carb cleaner. I had to keep costs down to warrant putting this saw back in wood otherwise plastic welding would have been the preferred option. It hasn't given any grief since the repair early in the year.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Sep 30, 2010)

I believe Advance auto sells a product for repairing plastic tanks on cars. Should do just as well on a plastic saw tank.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Sep 30, 2010)

If you want to repair the tank yourself and do it cheaply then the soldering iron as mentioned in one of the previous posts does a good enough job of melding the crack back together, then take a piece of metal flyscreen and inbed it into the plastic covering the crack, it will inbed by just heating it with the soldering iron tip and pushing it down into the plastic, smooth any plastic that raises up through the screen with the tip and when completed it should be strong and leakproof. Sometimes I will add a thin layer of JB weld over the whole repaired area , let it harden and then sand it smooth.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## imagineero (Sep 30, 2010)

There seems to be widely varying opinions and results on this one. I read a lot of posts about fixing cracked tanks before attempting a fix on my 192t fuel tank. The consensus seemed to be that it depended on the type of plastic, but welding was preferred to glues. Haven't seen any pics of solder repairs. 

My 192t had cracked around the flippy cap. There was no way to repair it that would leave the flip cap usable so I cut the threaded portion off an 019 screw cap fuel tank I had spare and glued it to the 192 so I ended up with a screw cap. I used a fuel proof automotive grade plastic weld glue ($$) which was rated for high strength. I drained the tank completely, washed it out 3 times, first with turps, then degreaser, then preparation solvent. I dried it with compressed air, then preheated it. Prep is critical to success if you are going to glue. I keyed the surface lightly with some 80 grit sandpaper then glued. After letting the glue dry 3 days I rekeyed the glue and put an extra fillet on the inside and out then let it dry another 3 days. It took me a week all up and cost me about $25.

The end result looked really strong. I used it for probably about 200 hours of work before it broke. I have to admit it was probably my fault. The screw cap was really old and the washer in it was hopeless and needed replacing but i never had time to pick one up, so I tightened the cap super tight with a pair of vice grips every time which put way more stress on it than it would normally receive. I eventually snapped it off and then broke down and got a used 192t case of another AS'er for cheap. 

Shaun


----------



## JayB (Sep 30, 2010)

On a Husky I tried JB Weld, worked a day, then leaked. Tried an epoxy made for plastic, worked a couple days before leaking. Plastic welded with a soldering iron like others have mentioned, then covered that with JB Weld to give it a little more strength and it's been going for over a year now. I think the flexibility and vibration is what made the first two tries fail. Good luck!


----------



## briantutt (Sep 30, 2010)

imagineero said:


> There seems to be widely varying opinions and results on this one. I read a lot of posts about fixing cracked tanks before attempting a fix on my 192t fuel tank. The consensus seemed to be that it depended on the type of plastic, but welding was preferred to glues. Haven't seen any pics of solder repairs.
> 
> My 192t had cracked around the flippy cap. There was no way to repair it that would leave the flip cap usable so I cut the threaded portion off an 019 screw cap fuel tank I had spare and glued it to the 192 so I ended up with a screw cap. I used a fuel proof automotive grade plastic weld glue ($$) which was rated for high strength. I drained the tank completely, washed it out 3 times, first with turps, then degreaser, then preparation solvent. I dried it with compressed air, then preheated it. Prep is critical to success if you are going to glue. I keyed the surface lightly with some 80 grit sandpaper then glued. After letting the glue dry 3 days I rekeyed the glue and put an extra fillet on the inside and out then let it dry another 3 days. It took me a week all up and cost me about $25.
> 
> ...



Finally the term "flippy cap" comes up in a thread. What is it? I would like to see a pic.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Sep 30, 2010)

briantutt said:


> Finally the term "flippy cap" comes up in a thread. What is it? I would like to see a pic.



All the newer Stihls with the MS designation have flippy caps. LOL

Pioneerguy600


----------



## briantutt (Sep 30, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> All the newer Stihls with the MS designation have flippy caps. LOL
> 
> Pioneerguy600



All I know is "flippy caps suck" ...maybe it's a good thing I don't know what it is...


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Sep 30, 2010)

briantutt said:


> All I know is "flippy caps suck" ...maybe it's a good thing I don't know what it is...



Naw, flippy caps are great, I have used them from the get go and have not had a problem with even one of them. I won`t post what I think of users that cannot use a simple device as a flippy cap. LOL

Pioneerguy600


----------



## briantutt (Sep 30, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Naw, flippy caps are great, I have used them from the get go and have not had a problem with even one of them. I won`t post what I think of users that cannot use a simple device as a flippy cap. LOL
> 
> Pioneerguy600



I am so simple I don't even know what they are :yoyo:


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Sep 30, 2010)

briantutt said:


> I am so simple I don't even know what they are :yoyo:



Just check out the gas and oil caps on any of the newer Stihl MS series of saws. I must have picts of my saws with those caps somewhere.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Sep 30, 2010)

briantutt said:


> Finally the term "flippy cap" comes up in a thread. What is it? I would like to see a pic.



Here's your answer:

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/q4hIVaXlaw4?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/q4hIVaXlaw4?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## briantutt (Sep 30, 2010)

I think a flippy cap just passed me in a truck box :blush:


----------



## briantutt (Oct 1, 2010)

manyhobies said:


> Here's your answer:
> 
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/q4hIVaXlaw4?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/q4hIVaXlaw4?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>



That clip almost killed me...now I understand...


----------



## alderman (Oct 1, 2010)

First time I've seen a flippy in action. I think I'll pass.


----------



## briantutt (Oct 1, 2010)

alderman said:


> First time I've seen a flippy in action. I think I'll pass.



The thread is officially hijacked


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 1, 2010)

briantutt said:


> That clip almost killed me...now I understand...


----------



## beastmaster (Oct 3, 2010)

briantutt said:


> The thread is officially hijacked



I don't mind my thread being hijacked, I think the flippy cap is a prime example of over engineering. I like when you think its locked but it opens and pours oil all over your leg. Nice.
Thanks for the info on fixing the tank. Welding sounds like the way to go, but I think I'll try a combination of using the solder gun and reinforcing it with a screen and JB weld. 
I did find one(a tank) On e-bay for 44.00 bucks(That includes shipping)but moneys tight right now, and I have a solder gun and JB weld.
Thanks for the help. I'll post pictures unless its to embarrassing.


----------



## briantutt (Oct 4, 2010)

beastmaster said:


> I don't mind my thread being hijacked, I think the flippy cap is a prime example of over engineering. I like when you think its locked but it opens and pours oil all over your leg. Nice.
> Thanks for the info on fixing the tank. Welding sounds like the way to go, but I think I'll try a combination of using the solder gun and reinforcing it with a screen and JB weld.
> I did find one(a tank) On e-bay for 44.00 bucks(That includes shipping)but moneys tight right now, and I have a solder gun and JB weld.
> Thanks for the help. I'll post pictures unless its to embarrassing.



Post em anyway, we've all messed up....:greenchainsaw:


----------



## SawGarage (Oct 4, 2010)

manyhobies said:


> Here's your answer:
> 
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/q4hIVaXlaw4?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/q4hIVaXlaw4?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>




*LMFAO!!!!!* I love the side by side...

ridiculous german engineers...

I own a VW TDI Jetta, and just did a cam replacement, so, I can speak from experience....




beastmaster said:


> I don't mind my thread being hijacked, I think the flippy cap is a prime example of over engineering. I like when you think its locked but it opens and pours oil all over your leg. Nice.
> Thanks for the info on fixing the tank. Welding sounds like the way to go, but I think I'll try a combination of using the solder gun and reinforcing it with a screen and JB weld.
> I did find one(a tank) On e-bay for 44.00 bucks(That includes shipping)but moneys tight right now, and I have a solder gun and JB weld.
> Thanks for the help. I'll post pictures unless its to embarrassing.




POST PICS! I would suggest the soldering iron as well. I've had good luck with the reg small round tip working the crack LIGHTLY, initially, then finishing the area with the flat piece....and laying in the screen. smooth with some JB, and finish with some good paint, if you so choose, gotta be careful with fuel spilling everywhere though...

J


----------



## briantutt (Oct 4, 2010)

SawGarage said:


> *LMFAO!!!!!*
> I own a VW TDI Jetta, and just did a cam replacement, so, I can speak from experience....



Me too and I haven't replaced the timing belt (I'm at 250,000 this week) because the process to do it is about 200 pages of instructions and special tools...


----------



## SawGarage (Oct 4, 2010)

briantutt said:


> Me too and I haven't replaced the timing belt (I'm at 250,000 this week) because the process to do it is about 200 pages of instructions and special tools...



Brian,

This would NOT be the place have some for me to FLAME you for that, and I will take my questions/comments to PM...but we need to chat a bit!!!! The TB is not that hard if you have decent mechanical ability, and some ingenuity you only need ONE $40 tool, which you can sell when your done, or keep it for another TB.

Bottom line, TB= 100k miles. much more than that, you risk DETROYING the engine, as when it breaks, the valves will contact the piston...

Beast, posr lots of before/after pics!!

J


----------



## briantutt (Oct 4, 2010)

SawGarage said:


> Brian,
> 
> Bottom line, TB= 100k miles. much more than that, you risk DETROYING the engine, as when it breaks, the valves will contact the piston...



Yeah I know. Problem is time. It's my only car that I use to get to work. It's only a 2005! What I need is another one with the same engine so one can be maintained while the other is driven...


----------



## SawGarage (Oct 5, 2010)

briantutt said:


> Yeah I know. Problem is time. It's my only car that I use to get to work. It's only a 2005! What I need is another one with the same engine so one can be maintained while the other is driven...



And I thought our 04 had a lot of miles @ 244k! lol





*BEASTMASTER* how have you made out on the tank???


----------



## beastmaster (Oct 16, 2010)

Here is the results of my do it your self crack repair. I first cleaned off the area real good. Then I Ved out the crack a little. Braking out my trusty soldering iron I melted the crack closed. Then I filled what was left with an two part epoxy made for plastic. Theres been several tanks of gas ran though the saw so far and its holding tight. I also fixed some cracks in the starter cover using the iron on both sides of the cracks. Seemed to have worked fine.
Now the top handle on the 200t is broke at the base on the front of the saw. I ran some screws throw and bolted it all together. I don't have much faith in that repair though.
I want to thank all of you for helping me out. Couldn't of done it with out your advice and sharing of knowledge. Beastmaster.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hope it holds up well for you, I have several pieces of fuel tank plastic saved up to use as donor material for when I weld up other tanks,it really works out good,have done 5 tanks and 6-7 handles ,all are still out there working. A piece os metal screen imbedded in areas of stress seem to help out a lot.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## briantutt (Oct 16, 2010)

beastmaster said:


> Here is the results of my do it your self crack repair. I first cleaned off the area real good. Then I Ved out the crack a little. Braking out my trusty soldering iron I melted the crack closed. Then I filled what was left with an two part epoxy made for plastic. Theres been several tanks of gas ran though the saw so far and its holding tight. I also fixed some cracks in the starter cover using the iron on both sides of the cracks. Seemed to have worked fine.
> Now the top handle on the 200t is broke at the base on the front of the saw. I ran some screws throw and bolted it all together. I don't have much faith in that repair though.
> I want to thank all of you for helping me out. Couldn't of done it with out your advice and sharing of knowledge. Beastmaster.



Pic assist: Looks good beastmaster!


----------



## Conrod (May 17, 2017)

Thanks folks. This post saved me plus or minus $230 for a replacement from stihl. If I was getting it replaced at the local mower place I would be up for another $100. I used the soldering iron inside and out on my Stihl 024 and hot glued the outside also. Happy days!


----------

